# Mass Effect 3 DIE WAHRE MOTIVATION DER REAPER ?!! (eventuell Spoiler)



## PizzaPasta2010 (22. März 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob schon ein solches Thema schon auf PCgames erstellt wurde, eröffne aber trotzdem eins.

Ich habe dieses Thema im globalgameportforum gefunden :*** richtige Ende von Mass Effect? (vorsicht Spoiler)[/url]

Und hier nochmal der Link zur Theorie der Motivation der Reaper :
SomethingAwful: The plot of ME3 changed dramatically (Big, big spoilers) | IGN Boards


Ich weiß nicht ganz, was ich von diesem Ende halten soll, alls das wahr sein sollte. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich dieses Ende fast genau so abwegig wie das jetzige, doch andererseits würde es viele Sachen erklären (Menschen-Reaper/ Interesse an der Menschheit allgemein).

Was haltet ihr davon ?

Gruß PizzaPasta


----------



## Zerth (22. März 2012)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob schon ein solches Thema schon auf PCgames erstellt wurde, eröffne aber trotzdem eins.
> 
> Ich habe dieses Thema im globalgameportforum gefunden :*** richtige Ende von Mass Effect? (vorsicht Spoiler)[/URL]
> 
> ...


Die grundsätzlichen Motive der Reaper sind in ME3 nachvollziehbar. Darin liegt imo nicht das Problem.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (22. März 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Die grundsätzlichen Motive der Reaper sind in ME3 nachvollziehbar. Darin liegt imo nicht das Problem.




Von wegen !!!

Korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber die Motivation der Reaper ist es, organisches Leben auszulöschen, um sie davor zu schützen
von synthetischen Wesen vernichtet zu werden. Also ist da überhaupt nichts nachvollziehbar !
Wieso nicht einfach alle 50000 Jahre alles synthetische zerstören ( KI ) als organisches Leben vernichten ?
Denk mal drüber nach !


----------



## Zerth (22. März 2012)

Es ist eine häufig diskutierte Theorie, dass zB. Universen wie Star Trek nie existieren könnten, weil nach wenigen Millionen Jahren (ein winziger Bruchteil in der Lebenszeit der Galaxy) eine dominate Spezis mit FTL die gesamte Galaxie vollständig besiedelt hätte. Auf dieser Theorie haben die Storywriter von Bioware die Reaper entwickelt. Das Ende geht noch etwas weiter. Wenn man intelligente Maschinen entwickeln kann, werden sie sich irgendwann unendlich reproduzieren. Maschinen altern nicht und brauchen keine bewohnbaren Planeten (Javik erläutert dies im Spiel auch sehr gut). Irgenwann würden sie möglicherweise (Catalyst bestätigt dies) organisches Leben als Störfaktor oder Bedrohung ansehen und auslöschen. 

Was machen also die Reaper? Sie bauten die Portale und Citadel, um organisches Leben zu kontrollieren. Ab einer gewissen Entwicklungsstufe aktivieren die Zivilisationen die Massenportale und setzen sich dh. auf die Abschussliste für den nächsten Zyklus. Durch das regelmässige "Abernten" reifer Zivilisationen verhindern die Reaper, das sich diese durch ihre Schöpfungen selbst zerstören. Die gesamte Essenz dieser Zivilisationen wird in einem Reaper gespeichert und bleibt so dauerhaft erhalten. Catalyst bezeichnet das als "Aufstieg, dh. die Spezis wird selbst zu einer Art "Gott". Die Zerstörung der KIs würde nichts bringen, da hochentwickelte Zivilisationen innerhalb weniger Jahre neue syntetische Lebensformen entwickeln werden. 

Warum die Reaper dies letztendlich machen, wann sie angefangen haben und wer Catalyst ist wird nicht genau erklärt. Das ist aber imo nicht erforderlich. Das Problem mit dem Ende liegt an einer anderen Stelle: Alle Enden sind praktisch gleich, Entscheidungen des Spielers sind irrelevant und einige Dinge (Normandy?) machen nicht den geringsten Sinn. Ausserdem stell sich grundsätzlich die Frage: Die Reaper haben am Ende scheinbar gottgleiche Macht und können innerhalb von Minuten die gesamte Galaxy verändern. Weshalb dann dieser Aufwand beim Erntevorgang?


----------



## Mellsei (22. März 2012)

Also das mit der Normandy ist ja die größte Vogelka*ka


Spoiler



...ich versteh immernoch nicht wieso sie flieht ?... und vokalem wieso sie kaputt geht während alle anderen Raumschiffe * ich sag mal bis auf die Reaper * ,kommt halt auf das Ende an, heil bleiben ... 0o... ach sinnlos ..-.-



Mann wird ja sehen wie Bioware das lößt...


----------



## Luuux (24. März 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Es ist eine häufig diskutierte Theorie, dass zB. Universen wie Star Trek nie existieren könnten, weil nach wenigen Millionen Jahren (ein winziger Bruchteil in der Lebenszeit der Galaxy) eine dominate Spezis mit FTL die gesamte Galaxie vollständig besiedelt hätte. Auf dieser Theorie haben die Storywriter von Bioware die Reaper entwickelt. Das Ende geht noch etwas weiter. Wenn man intelligente Maschinen entwickeln kann, werden sie sich irgendwann unendlich reproduzieren. Maschinen altern nicht und brauchen keine bewohnbaren Planeten (Javik erläutert dies im Spiel auch sehr gut). Irgenwann würden sie möglicherweise (Catalyst bestätigt dies) organisches Leben als Störfaktor oder Bedrohung ansehen und auslöschen.
> 
> Was machen also die Reaper? Sie bauten die Portale und Citadel, um organisches Leben zu kontrollieren. Ab einer gewissen Entwicklungsstufe aktivieren die Zivilisationen die Massenportale und setzen sich dh. auf die Abschussliste für den nächsten Zyklus. Durch das regelmässige "Abernten" reifer Zivilisationen verhindern die Reaper, das sich diese durch ihre Schöpfungen selbst zerstören. Die gesamte Essenz dieser Zivilisationen wird in einem Reaper gespeichert und bleibt so dauerhaft erhalten. Catalyst bezeichnet das als "Aufstieg, dh. die Spezis wird selbst zu einer Art "Gott". Die Zerstörung der KIs würde nichts bringen, da hochentwickelte Zivilisationen innerhalb weniger Jahre neue syntetische Lebensformen entwickeln werden.
> 
> Warum die Reaper dies letztendlich machen, wann sie angefangen haben und wer Catalyst ist wird nicht genau erklärt. Das ist aber imo nicht erforderlich. Das Problem mit dem Ende liegt an einer anderen Stelle: Alle Enden sind praktisch gleich, Entscheidungen des Spielers sind irrelevant und einige Dinge (Normandy?) machen nicht den geringsten Sinn. Ausserdem stell sich grundsätzlich die Frage: Die Reaper haben am Ende scheinbar gottgleiche Macht und können innerhalb von Minuten die gesamte Galaxy verändern. Weshalb dann dieser Aufwand beim Erntevorgang?


 
Die Maschinenwesen vernichten also die Zivilisationen, damit diese nicht von Maschinen vernichtet werden? Auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll, oder? ô.o


----------



## Zerth (24. März 2012)

Luuux schrieb:


> Die Maschinenwesen vernichten also die Zivilisationen, damit diese nicht von Maschinen vernichtet werden? Auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll, oder? ô.o


 Macht durchaus Sinn - wie ein paar Jäger im Wald, die ein paar Rehe abschiessen, damit die nicht alles kahl fressen. Unkontrolliert würden die Maschinen alles Leben in der Galaxy zerstören - nicht nur die hochentwickelten Zivilisationen. Vielleicht waren die ersten Erbauer der Reaper tatsächlich eine Zivilisation, die eben dieses Problem erkannt hat. 

Warum die Reaper organisches Leben überhaupt kümmert ist allerdings völlig offen.


----------



## hifumi (24. März 2012)

Selbst wenn der Zyklus dazu gedacht wäre, die organischen Lebensformen vor zu großem Fortschritt zu bewahren, um nicht die Synthetics zu erschaffen die sie dann vernichten: In ME3 kann man auch die Geth mit den Quarianern vereinen, und Frieden schliessen lassen. KI zu produzieren ist zudem auch illegal, also deuted gegen Ende von ME3 eigentlich nichts darauf hin, dass die biologischen Lebensformen bald von Synthetics ausgelöscht werden würden, *abgesehn von den Reapern natürlich*.
Hätten die Reaper einen Funken Verstand, würden sie das auch erkennen und statt als Zerstörer eher ganz offen als "Polizei der Galaxis" auftreten, die aufpasst, dass niemand mehr neue Wesen wie die Geth entwickelt. Alles wäre gut, keine Notwendigkeit für einen Zyklus, bei dem Nebenbei bemerkt auch eine ganze Menge Reaper drauf gehn, weswegen die Idee von dem "Essenz erhalten in einem Reaper" eh unsinnig ist.

Wobei ich mich frage, selbst wenn sich das Autorenteam zwischendrin geändert haben sollte, wieso hätte man dann von dem Plan abweichen sollen den man von Anfang an gehabt hat?

PS:
Wenn man sich das andere Ende mal anguckt, ist es eigentlich genauso dämlich.
Menschen sollen also so nützlich sein wegen ihrer variationsreichen Gene? Wenn da eine Superintelligenz am Werk ist die die dunkle Energie aufhalten möchte, was will sie dann A. mit menschlichen Genen und B. wieso haben die Reaper nicht genug Wissen über Gentechnik um selbst eine Rasse zu erzeugen mit besonders variationsreichen Genen, die sie zu einem neuen Reaper verarbeiten können? Wieso, wenn man es auf die Gene abgesehn hätte und es gerade die Benutzung der Mass Effect Energie bzw. E-Zero wäre, die zur Ausbreitung von dunkler Energie führte, überhaupt so lang warten bis erneut Rassen auftauchen um diese Warp Tore in Betrieb zu nehmen? Würde ja schliesslich die Ausbreitung der dunklen Energie jedesmal nur beschleunigen. Wieso stattdessen nicht einfach ein Auge auf die Planeten haben, und die Erde und die dort vorhandenen Gene abernten noch ehe die Menschen überhaupt zur Raumfahrt fähig sind? (Wenn die Gene so wichtig sein sollen... warum auch immer (klingt auch nicht einleuchtend))


----------



## Zerth (24. März 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der Zyklus dazu gedacht wäre, die organischen Lebensformen vor zu großem Fortschritt zu bewahren, um nicht die Synthetics zu erschaffen die sie dann vernichten: In ME3 kann man auch die Geth mit den Quarianern vereinen, und Frieden schliessen lassen. KI zu produzieren ist zudem auch illegal, also deuted gegen Ende von ME3 eigentlich nichts darauf hin, dass die biologischen Lebensformen bald von Synthetics ausgelöscht werden würden, *abgesehn von den Reapern natürlich*.


 Möchtest du diese Frage mit einem Millionen von Jahren alten Lebewesen diskutieren?  

Die Theorie ist durchaus plausibel. Wir reden ja nicht über 10 oder 100 Jahre. Im Verständis der Reaper geht es hier um tausende - oder gar millionen - Jahre. Irgendwann wird eben jemand eine sich selbst reproduzierende KI erschaffen, und diese wird irgendwann alles organische Leben auslöschen. Im Gegensatz zu Menschen sind Maschinen unsterblich, brauchen weder Essen noch Trinken. Mit genügen Ressourcen könnten sie sich in kurzer Zeit (Reiskorn - Schachbrett Schema) billiardenfach replizieren. Wie gesagt - Javiks Meinung ist in dieser Hinsicht recht vernünftig. Man könnte hier auch an die Replikatoren aus Stargate denken (So, wie sie anfangs in der Serie dargestellt wurden. Ich bin kein übermässiger Stargate-Fan, aber diese Idee fand ich damals sehr gut). 

Das Problem am Ende ist jedoch - wie du schon sagt - dass kein Raum mehr für Spekulationen in dieser Hinsicht offen bleibt. Der Frieden zwischen Geth und Quarianer wird völlig sinnlos. "Gott" höhstpersönlich sagt im Prinzip ein sicheres Scheitern voraus. 

Bei deinem letzten Punkt gehe ich auch völlig mit - im Spiel werden min. ein Duzend Reaper zerstört. Wird hier jedes mal eine vollständige Zivilisation ausgelöscht? Das wird kaum der erste Zyklus sein, der sich wehrt.


----------



## Mellsei (29. März 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Bei deinem letzten Punkt gehe ich auch völlig mit - im Spiel werden min. ein Duzend Reaper zerstört. Wird hier jedes mal eine vollständige Zivilisation ausgelöscht? Das wird kaum der erste Zyklus sein, der sich wehrt.


 
Hmm.. da hab ich mal eine Frage:
Wäre es nicht möglich das die Reaper selbst auch Angriffsdrohnen besitzen ?? Also Reaper die keine Zivilisation *beherbergen* und nur zum Schutz da sind ?? oder sind die Reaper einfach nur mehrere Zillionen Jahre alt , weil sie ja so eine riesige Armee haben ?...


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (29. März 2012)

Die Reaper besitzten Angriffsdrohnen. Man sieht sie bei der Endschlacht.
Man kämpft auch gegen einen in Mass Effect2 nachdem man durch das omega 4 relay ist


----------



## Zerth (30. März 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Hmm.. da hab ich mal eine Frage:
> Wäre es nicht möglich das die Reaper selbst auch Angriffsdrohnen besitzen ?? Also Reaper die keine Zivilisation *beherbergen* und nur zum Schutz da sind ?? oder sind die Reaper einfach nur mehrere Zillionen Jahre alt , weil sie ja so eine riesige Armee haben ?...


 Die mittleren und großen Reaper sind definitiv aus "gesammelten" Zivilisationen gebaut. Das steht auch irgendwo im Kodex. Die 1-2 km Reaper (Sorveign, Harbinger) aus der dominanten Spezis eines Zyklus, die "kleinen" ca. 150m hohen aus den übrigen Völkern.


----------

